# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  مدينه الملائكه City of Angels

## عصي الدمع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بدون ان اطيل عليكم

الفلم
والله 
والله
والله
والله
والله
انه راااااااااااااااائع
خمس مرات ورح اسئل عنهاا
وبصراحه الفلم من اروع ما رايت

صدقني اذا كنت بتحب وبتحب من قلبك
وحضرته رح تفهم شو بحكي

رح اترك لكم الحكم

وهذا الفلم

ولا تنسوني من الردود

واحكولي وناقشوني بالقصه

مستنيكم

اليكم

 :Stick Out Tongue: 29:
الاسطوره

:george:
الرائعه الادبيه

:shy:

الراقي جدااا

مدينه الملائكه







cd1
http://www.adrive.com/public/8f9624f...9eb0ff7c7d1d3c 387d6e63dd9f10.html
cd2
http://www.adrive.com/public/1468f88...882b1ff7ff7e31 a1cf44a93ef0fc.html

----------

